# Alternative Lenses for GoPro cameras?



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

The ragecams company does camera mods for gopros and other cameras, but it will cost a pretty penny $200 and up. The highest $1,200.


----------



## purepow (Jul 25, 2013)

BigAL said:


> The ragecams company does camera mods for gopros and other cameras, but it will cost a pretty penny $200 and up. The highest $1,200.


Awesome I just talked with Dennis at ragecams and he's hooking it up! Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## purepow (Jul 25, 2013)

YEAAAH! I got my lens in the mail today and it looks awesome. The install went well and I'm very pleased with the results, no matter what I point this thing at its in focus and best of all no fisheye distortion. Unfortunatly no snow at the moment so I'll just have to take video of all the other crazy stuff I do. Here's a link to the one I got GoPro HD2 hero2 50MM Lens Kit (7.8 degree FOV) | HD Wearable Video Custom Mods By RageCams


----------



## SnowBasic (Sep 3, 2013)

pretty cool that you can change the lens out but if your still going to use it for snowboarding wouldn't that make the lens unusable? it wouldn't fit in to the waterproof housing anymore.


----------

